# Worlds Of Fantasy (BBC4)



## UltraCulture (Feb 27, 2008)

Three part series on the history of fantasy writing starts tonight on BBC4 at 9pm.

BBC - What's On - Programme Information for The Worlds of Fantasy


----------



## Fried Egg (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone know what the other two episodes are going to be focusing on?

EDIT: Actually, according to the radio times web site, the next episode will focus on Tolkien and Peake.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what each ep is about ?

I dont get it over here.  Would interesting to know what they tell in the eps.

Who are the other eps about ?


----------



## UltraCulture (Feb 27, 2008)

Information is a bit scarce at the moment Con, all i can find are the titles for the 1st two eps.

1. The Child Within (Peter Pan,Potter, CS Lewis,Philip Pullman etc)

2. Epic Imagination (as Fried Egg says Tolkien,Peake etc)

3. ?


----------



## Orion (Feb 27, 2008)

Will this be showing on any of the American stations? Am very interested.


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 27, 2008)

Orion said:


> Will this be showing on any of the American stations? Am very interested.


 
That makes two of us. Or, if not showing on a station here, will it be available to view on-line?


----------



## Tillane (Feb 27, 2008)

It's not up yet, but I'd imagine the Beeb will put it up on their iPlayer service within the next day or so.

BBC iPlayer - Home


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 28, 2008)

Tillane said:


> It's not up yet, but I'd imagine the Beeb will put it up on their iPlayer service within the next day or so.
> 
> BBC iPlayer - Home


 
Many thanks! How long do they usually keep it up before it's not available any longer?


----------



## Tillane (Feb 28, 2008)

Depends on the show.  To be able to put the programme up at all, they have to get the permission of the programme makers, and I think they also have a say in how long the programme remains on the iPlayer.  Generally, I think they're up for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Locksmith (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings, but due to rights issues the iPlayer doesn't work outside the UK.


----------



## Tillane (Feb 28, 2008)

Damn.  I didn't realise that - and it seems a little daft given that someone's bound to just stick it up on YouTube.


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah, well... back to square one.....


----------



## Fried Egg (Feb 29, 2008)

I just watched the first episode last night. It was quite good. Exploring child oriented British fantasy fiction going back 150 years. From the Water Babies to His Dark Materials.

I presume the entire series will be focused exclusively on _British_ fantasy? It's a shame they couldn't include American fantasy too.


----------



## Fried Egg (Mar 12, 2008)

I've been watching the second episode (in bits) and it has been quite infuriating. It credits Tolkien and Peake as having pioneered the genre of fantasy, that before then fantasy was only for children or existed only as myths and legends. Not even a mention of people like Morris, Dunsany and Edison. 

I mean, sure, they certainly made a massive impact on the genre but let's not pretend it didn't even exist until they came along!


----------



## Steve S (Apr 3, 2008)

For those interested in seeing this (largely very good I thought) series I would advise keeping a close eye on the BBC4 schedules as they seem to repeat programmes fairly regularly (though often very late at night) - if it is on again I would advise trying to see it, definitely worth a look. I particularly enjoyed the last episode, some very interesting stuff with Terry Prachett and Michael Moorcock. Let's hope the Beeb shows it again soon!


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 4, 2008)

Darn it I missed it, im well yinned off. 

I always miss the good programs!


----------



## Minu (Mar 16, 2009)

*HELP!! Re: Worlds Of Fantasy (BBC4)*

Hello everyone, 

I need help! I'm a German student and I write my B. A. thesis on English and Scottish fantasy literature by the example of Alice in Wonderland and Peter Pan. I would have really liked to watch The Worlds of Fantasy, but I don't receive BBC here and it's no longer broadcasted anyway. Is there anyone who recorded the series?  Please! I urgently need help!

Thanks in advance.


----------

